# iPhone TT Forum Application



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Ive installed a Mod on the site so that you can now browse The Audi TT Forum using your iPhone!

You need to install (buy) an App from the App Store called Tapatalk, this costs less than a pint (£1.79, all of which goes to Tapatalk) and gives you all the functionality to use the site economically on the move! 

When you have the App, either search for The TT Forum or scroll down in the Network list.

Visit Tapatalk at www.tapatalk.com for more info.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

That's great news Jae,

it might reduce my web browsing


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

And this is a reply from the App 

Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good Jae. The FaceBook app works so see no reason why this should be different.

Brilliant! 

Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, what have i missed? Can you not get the forum without this app?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Sorry, what have i missed? Can you not get the forum without this app?


As a web page yes, but it takes an age to load... :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Trust me, I'm not going anywhere with this :lol:

Just extremely curious, please define "age" 5s plus, 10s plus?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Trust me, I'm not going anywhere with this :lol:
> 
> Just extremely curious, please define "age" 5s plus, 10s plus?


That plane just flew over my head. Que? :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, I'm not going anywhere with this :lol:
> ...


OK then, any other iPhone users want to spill the beans on how long the TTF web page takes to load without tapaTTalk?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > triplefan said:
> ...


Not very long at all on the 3gs.... about a second or 2


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I browse at work, either on a 3G connection or the standard, and it only takes 5/10 secs to update a forum link on average, if signal is poor, ya can double it sometimes, but on the whole Im realy pleased with the speed. I'm using the New 3Gs phone, which is faster than the original 3G iphone 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I think that by using the app to access the forum you will also save on battery.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

well, its there as an option for you all, its not obligatory! Merely trying to make things easier!

Question will then be raised "is there a version for Nokia, Windows Phone etc etc"


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > triplefan said:
> ...


Sorry mate, I didn't know what you meant... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello, have to say this is a little quicker than using safari on the iPhone.

Jammyd on tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I bet it won't work on my Nokia 7600 - I can get the forum on that but it runs out of memory unless I turn images etc. off :roll:


----------

